# REVIEW: Bilberry Wheel Cleaner



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I added some pics to the prvious post and said I would be doing some testing with this product.

I have a BMW on contract and attend to her every 2 weeks. She's sat on 19inch M-sport alloys and anyone who knows these wheels knows how time consuming they are!

Here is how the wheels look every time I go:

front:










back:










I used a diluted amount of Bilberry, mixed 1 part bilberry to 4 parts water. Sprayed on and left for five mins, then rinsed off with the Karcher Pressure Washer.

front:









back:









I then washed the car, using snowfoam, and sprayed the wheels too, giving them a quick wipe inside with the EZ detail brush and the fronts with a wheel brush:










backs:









Conclusion:

This product saved me around 30mins, that time is spent on my knees crawling round getting covered in horrible black spray. Easy worth the cost, especially at this dilution rate - 30mins of not being on my knees in the cold weather and not getting caked in black brake dust spray. :thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi 
Can I ask where you can purchase it from, looks like an ideal product for me aswell, as i hate doing wheels!!!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

its from Valet Pro


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

WHat he said!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats impressive condirings it had no aggitation. Might have to try some of this when P21s runs out.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can highly rate this product to,

Have some mixed 50/50 for heavily soiled alloys,

And for regular's 3-1.

Very cost effective and easily as good as p21s.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think that is what I will try next time I need some wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah im going to try this as well


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

will it strip a wheel sealant eg CG WG if used diluted?

I wonder if they would consider smaller quantities - perhaps for a group buy? 5:1 means 5L will last me the rest of my driving life.....


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Read good review about Bilberry, gonna try it once my Carlack finishes.

Nice review there Iain:thumb:


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have BMW MV2 wheels and know what they r like to clean, excellent write up and I will be getting some of this for sure :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I have just done another test review, and used Autosmart Smart wheel on one side, and the Bilberry on the other. Both cleaners have been mixed at 1:1 for the purpose of this test - the wheels have not been washed for a long long time and are very very soiled. As soon as I get chance, I'll post the next review with the pics taken before, after a soak and rinse, and then again ofter a soak, aggitate and rinse.

The test I did today really sold the benefit of these wheels cleaners to me, and one just came out on top......


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Saw some of the dilburry in action on sunday! 
refreshing change from the normal smell of wheel cleaner and was a very good product! might be giving some a try when i next need to get some!


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just tried to order some Bilberry from valet pro and had this

"There is no valid delivery option for this order. This may be due to a combination of location, price, weight or quantity.
Please call for assistance."

Im in the Merseyside Area


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

pstevo said:


> Just tried to order some Bilberry from valet pro and had this
> 
> "There is no valid delivery option for this order. This may be due to a combination of location, price, weight or quantity.
> Please call for assistance."
> ...


This should not be a problem. If you call me i can take the order over the phone. T 08450 090134

I will send you a private PM too.

I will also let the web company know to get this rectified.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Fingers crossed someone does a group buy on this one.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Its cheap enough without a group buy...imho
And thanks Greg for the PM..
Will be ringing you today to sort out the delivery...cheers..


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Iain - do you rinse the wheels before applying the Bilberry?

I've got MV alloys on my 330Ci which are also very fiddly but using Bilberry diluted with 3 parts water don't find it that effective without agitation. It is fantastic undiluted and good with stubborn stains using a brush but I haven't had great success just spraying it on and rinsing off.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

davidcraggs said:


> Iain - do you rinse the wheels before applying the Bilberry?
> 
> I've got MV alloys on my 330Ci which are also very fiddly but using Bilberry diluted with 3 parts water don't find it that effective without agitation. It is fantastic undiluted and good with stubborn stains using a brush but I haven't had great success just spraying it on and rinsing off.


I use a Swissvax brush for the fronts with diluted Bilberry. The brush aggitates it into a foam to do its work.

Spray on and PW off doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> Iain - do you rinse the wheels before applying the Bilberry?
> 
> I've got MV alloys on my 330Ci which are also very fiddly but using Bilberry diluted with 3 parts water don't find it that effective without agitation. It is fantastic undiluted and good with stubborn stains using a brush but I haven't had great success just spraying it on and rinsing off.


yeah, most times. I let the PW remove what it can so the bilberry only has to go to work on the majopr stuff.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies. I don't have a PW so will continue using it diluted and a brush to agitate it.


----------

